# Paph. adductum var. anitum



## JPMC (Apr 14, 2011)

I purchased this plant from a well-known commercial grower in Florida who claimed that it was the anitum variety of adductum. I also purchased the plain adductum. The seedlings were about the same size (6 inches across) 4 years ago, but this plant has grown very fast while the plain adductum is only 8 inches across. The plain adductum has shown no signs of blooming.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Shiva (Apr 14, 2011)

That dorsal is remarkably dark. Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

I *really* need one of these!


----------



## Pete (Apr 14, 2011)

awesome!
PM me if your willing to let me know who you got this plant from, Id love to get one for myself.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 14, 2011)

That is incredible!


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2011)

i suggest you cut off the spike and put it in a vase of water...that plant could decline quickly if it runs out of energy. and save me some pollen if you please


----------



## JPMC (Apr 14, 2011)

Justin said:


> i suggest you cut off the spike and put it in a vase of water...that plant could decline quickly if it runs out of energy. and save me some pollen if you please



Do you think that it's going for a last shot at reproduction before falling off the twig? It seems like a pretty strong grower to me.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn! :drool:

Like Slipperfan, I need to get one of those as well!!!


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2011)

apologies, it looks strong to me too. I didn't mean to imply the plant is anywhere near dying. 

I am just overcautious, with any multifloral they expend a lot of energy to flower on single growths and i am always anxious to see the new growth get going. You've done a fantastic job (as always) growing this plant... in my experience they can be a little touchy this one is worth keeping going!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 14, 2011)

Justin said:


> apologies, it looks strong to me too. I didn't mean to imply the plant is anywhere near dying.
> 
> I am just overcautious, with any multifloral they expend a lot of energy to flower on single growths and i am always anxious to see the new growth get going. You've done a fantastic job (as always) growing this plant... in my experience they can be a little touchy this one is worth keeping going!



No need to apologize.

If you'd like pollen, I can try to save some. The flower has only been open for 3 days at full expansion. Let me know when you think I should try to harvest and I will give it my best shot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Justin said:


> apologies, it looks strong to me too. I didn't mean to imply the plant is anywhere near dying.
> 
> I am just overcautious, with any multifloral they expend a lot of energy to flower on single growths and i am always anxious to see the new growth get going. You've done a fantastic job (as always) growing this plant... in my experience they can be a little touchy this one is worth keeping going!



Actually, now I wish I had cut off the spike on my Paph. Kemp Tower -- maybe it would be alive today. :sob:


----------



## JPMC (Apr 14, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Actually, now I wish I had cut off the spike on my Paph. Kemp Tower -- maybe it would be alive today. :sob:



You're frightening me now. I'm seriously thinking of cutting the spike.


----------



## emydura (Apr 14, 2011)

That is stunning. Love the dorsal.

Are these legal in the US now? I thought there was CITES issues. Or do you just call it adductum to get round it?

David


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2011)

JPMC said:


> You're frightening me now. I'm seriously thinking of cutting the spike.



The flower is incredible. LOVE IT! However, the plant looks a bit "thin". If this were my plant, I'd cut the spike now. A multifloral should not be allowed to hold blooms on a single growth that is not incredibly robust and "Butch"; especially if the second growth is not well under way. If this is a single growth with no new growth showing, you're in big trouble if you don't cut that spike right away. 

If I'd cut the spike on my single growth, $900.00 division of a World Orchid Congress Bronze Medal winning Paph. St. Swithin, I'd not have watched in horror as the flowers faded and the single growth gave up and turned a dull grey/green dead shortly afterwards. I was so determined to enjoy my expensive plant in bloom, that I caused it's death!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 15, 2011)

emydura said:


> That is stunning. Love the dorsal.
> 
> Are these legal in the US now? I thought there was CITES issues. Or do you just call it adductum to get round it?
> 
> David



The vendor (a US vendor) said that CITES regulates species not varieties of species. As a result he said that this was "legal". One of my reasons for posting was to elicit opinions about its status relative to such regulation. If anyone has other information, please let me know.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like the dark dorsal  

Nice plant now the question remains:

To snip or not to snip, that's the question.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2011)

That is fantastic but I think I would snip it as well. My antium did not continue growth from the main crown but put out a side growth. Everything was going along fine until one day the newest leaf turned brown! I pulled it off and dabbed some triple antibiotic on the area. Fine once again with a new leaf coming up from both the old and new growths *but* these plants are tricky and easily set back.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 15, 2011)

I would snip it cause I would rather have a living plant than a dead plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree. Snip. You have a good photo of the flower to enjoy for now.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2011)

How do you grow this plant? What temperature for night and day? What medium do you grow it in? How much light do you give it?

Paphman910


----------



## JPMC (Apr 16, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> How do you grow this plant? What temperature for night and day? What medium do you grow it in? How much light do you give it?
> 
> Paphman910



Thanks for the interest.

In the winter the day time temp. is ~ 80F and ~ 60F at night with summer temps about 5-10F higher. I grow it in 50% perlite and 50% supersphag., It is kept 36 inches from a 4-light (4 ft. per bulb) T5 lighting fixture that is on 12 hours per day. I fertilize weakly weekly (125-150 ppm of a urea-free fertilizer) and grow in a clay pot (4 inches).


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 18, 2011)

:clap: :drool: :drool: :clap: LOVE that dorsal!
I'm in agreement with the others, I'd snip because of the plant being one growth, take the pollen now, the fresher the better!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the culture! My anitum spike just blasted  Gotta wait about 2 years now for the next growth to mature.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 18, 2011)

You're welcome.

I'm sorry about the bud blasting. My malipoense likes to do that too.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice bloom! Great color. 
I also agree with the consensus of snipping the spike off. Leaving it on a single growth plant can only cause it to weaken.


----------

